# Pics of my two 1 month babies



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Here are my two surviving babies of Old man and Cocoa. Two died of complications from tainted bird formula. I definitely need a better camera.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

They are adorable


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

They are so adorable. I'm sorry about the two that didn't make it.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Such cuties!!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Super cute!! I'm sorry for your loss, but I'm glad that these 2 made it!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are very cute! (So sorry about the other two.)


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

They look older than 1 month in these pictures


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments. It was tragic losing the two. No, they are 5 weeks old. The white face was born on Jan 30th and the other Jan 27th.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Cute Babies. I'm hoping for some babies soon. Charlie and Vera have been mating since the end of February and he goes in the box and has been chewing it up and messing with the nesting material but no eggs yet.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw they are so cute  

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Adorable Babys!


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww I miss that stage with my Sunny! I loved her hand feeding her!


----------

